# Strengthening Ridge beam



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

impactculture said:


> I shoot I forgot to say we are adding 2x12 next to the top chords as rafters....Thank you all for your ideas.


You're gonna do this while everything is in place?!?!?:

Please, by all means, take pictures.:thumbup:

I would loooove to see it.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

impactculture said:


> Could you explain strapping over the ridge a little more please?


Latest code would call out for 20 ga. min. x 1-1/4" wide mailing straps to go from one rafter end, over the ridge board to the opposing rafter end.
The code is not very specific about the length of the straps but I usually use and/or call out LSTA18 from Simpson and have had no problems yet.

Andy.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Are you consulting an engineer on what you're doing? Or are you trying to figure it out for yourself?


----------



## catspaw (Oct 29, 2008)

engineering is required for this venture unless you don't give a rats a$$ about safety.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

The way I read this is that when the O.P. says "ridge", he means "the pointy part at the top of the roof", not ridge beam, and the plan is to tear apart the trusses, sister 2x12's onto the top chords, and attach truck-loads of OSB to the lower edges of the 2x12s, thereby making 2 giant roof plates of sufficient mass and rigidity to shove the house's walls apart then flop into the living room.

They won't be able to put the LVL in "the spot it needs to go" because the remains of those darn trusses will be in the way.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

CarpenterSFO said:


> The way I read this is that when the O.P. says "ridge", he means "the pointy part at the top of the roof", not ridge beam, and the plan is to tear apart the trusses, sister 2x12's onto the top chords, and attach truck-loads of OSB to the lower edges of the 2x12s, thereby making 2 giant roof plates of sufficient mass and rigidity to shove the house's walls apart then flop into the living room.
> 
> They won't be able to put the LVL in "the spot it needs to go" because the remains of those darn trusses will be in the way.


I didn't realize he was talking about altering trusses until it was too late.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

*Hire an Engineer and an experienced Contractor before you or someone else gets hurt.*

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

